# Protective Eyeware Over Prescription Eyeware



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

I see all kinds of protective eyeware for shooters, but nothing out here to be worn over my regular glasses. I plan on getting into handgun & rimfire rifle target shooting in the not-to-distant & don't want to show up for my 1st shoot w.o. protection. I have my el cheapo protective overshields I use for yard work & various other projects around the house, but I know I need something better for shooting. Any opinions?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As is said in several TV commercials: Talk to your eyecare professional.

Normal eyewear with polycarbonate lenses provides pretty good protection. That's what I wear, all day, every day.
You can also get full-coverage, polycarbonate lenses and frames (that look like protective sunglasses or shooting glasses) with your prescription ground-into them.

There are slightly-less-protective, non-polycarbonate plastic lenses that you can use, too.

And there's the old standby, tempered-glass lenses in ordinary frames. But they're heavy. Really heavy. I wore them for years, including in competition.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

In the factory where I work they provide a pair of polycarbonate safety glasses that overlay the prescription glasses I wear. It works pretty good. So they are out there. But if your prescription lens is a polycarbonate, then as Steve said, it's already pretty impact resistant.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

When I get a new pair of glasses, I order sunglasses in safety rated frames, with amber lenses. I shoot outdoors, almost exclusively, so they are good for that. On the rare occasions when I shoot indoors, I just use my regular glasses. That's not really recommended, these days, but I grew up shooting when (almost) nobody wore ear protection or safety glasses. Of course, my ears have been ringing steadily for forty years, but my eyes are normal.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Kinda glad someone started this thread. Might have to get myself either contacts again or dedicated sunglasses. My frames are on the small side even though I can't see 6" in front of my face, haha!

Good to know information.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use either my normal prescription eyeglasses (indoor) or prescription Oakley sunglasses (outdoors). They protect your eyes as much as a cheap pair of plastic safety glasses.... wearing 2 sets of eyewear seems like a big pain and really isn't necessary. 

Safety glasses are great for those who are fortunate enough to not need additional help seeing clearly.

Have not been to a range or school that did not approve of prescription eyewear.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

All ANSI approved safety glasses will have the z87 marked somewhere on the frames.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Most glasses will do and if you want side protection they make side shields that fit the arms of your glasses. I have prescription safety glasses that I wear for work so I don't have to change. I also found that wear safety glasses over regular glasses you can get reflections between the lens when indoors or when the sun is behind your shoulder.


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Guess just wear a hat to provide a bit more protection and those shields tony mentioned. Pretty amazing what they can do now-a-days. I remember when contacts were glass and my lenses were between 1/4" to 3/8" thick or more on the sides!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

When I was younger and more care-free (careless), I had a pair of oversized safety glasses that I would occasionally wear over my prescription glasses, when testing rifle hand loads beyond the maximum recommended charge-weight, or working with compressed charges. I don't do that any more, and my rifles are still capable of greater precision than I have the ability to take advantage of.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been using the cheap safety glasses from Harbor Freight. They fit over my eyeglasses just fine, and they are cheap enough that if they get scratched from being in my equipment bag I can afford to replace them.


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll check 'em out. Thx.


----------

